# wall hung toilets k4330



## kiddplum (Feb 7, 2010)

anyone having problems with the spud blowing out on wall hung toilets
we installed approx. 40 kohler 4330 toilets about 2 years ago and have had numerous call backs because the spud will push out of the toilet bowl when flushed toilets are used on a weekend only heavy usage
building is not used for about 3 months in the summer


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Only if you pipe doped them.. Other than that I've never seen it.


----------



## kiddplum (Feb 7, 2010)

spuds were never pipe doped from the factory no problem at first as time went on they started to blow out I thought about doping them upon reinstall thinking there might be a little grip with the dope? we use megaloc maybe a problem with the casting being out of round?
we usually do not tighten the spud on installation as we assume the factory has done there job now I wonder if we need to


----------



## kiddplum (Feb 7, 2010)

*wall hung toilets k 4330*

last post wasn't clear spuds were not pipe doped toilets were installed new


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

On thing I've learned over the years....


Always check EVERYTHING that is factory installed.. Especially something as important as a spud.. And never dope them.. It makes them slippery and they pop out. 


I think you've answered your question.. You didn't double check the factory installed spud.


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

I snug all factory installed spuds,NO pipe dope and have had no problems with any brand W/C or urinal.


----------



## goob (Dec 29, 2008)

Have had problems the past three years on them.Changed spuds and problem went away junk spuds from factory


----------



## MDPlumber1977 (Mar 4, 2013)

kiddplum said:


> anyone having problems with the spud blowing out on wall hung toilets
> we installed approx. 40 kohler 4330 toilets about 2 years ago and have had numerous call backs because the spud will push out of the toilet bowl when flushed toilets are used on a weekend only heavy usage
> building is not used for about 3 months in the summer


We had an outbreak of the same issue about 4 years ago with Proflo floor mount WC's. They were all purchased within a month of each other so best I can figure it may have been a batch problem from the factory. We ended up receiving replacement spuds made by Harvey which seemed to take care of the problem.


----------



## Turd Chaser (Dec 1, 2011)

Always double check every factory connect. Have heard of too may guys installing wh's only to the the t&p leak or some other WH connection. I go as far as to double check the elements on elect. Wh's.


----------



## thumper (Aug 19, 2011)

I have run into the same problem with those Kohler toilets. The problem is with the toilet casting. If you run your finger under the hole where the spud washer seats, it should feel smooth and uniform. Usually when you have this problem with the spuds its because the porcelain casting is uneven. When tightening the spud the rubber washer is suppose to flair out against the side and bottom of the spud hole(is there a name for it?). then the rubber can't lock onto the bottom of the porcelain and sometimes keeps popping out as you tighten it. I try to break off the piece if its a small slag, knowing full well i might crack the bowl. not sure why the factory spuds worked for all those years.


----------

